# Assistance with Setting up Software RAID alerts

## Bigun

I have two software raids setup, and lately I have been becoming increasingly paranoid about data failure.

I've seen documentation where I can setup e-mail alerts, but I have two problems with that.

1)  It's not an immediate notification, because I don't check e-mail everyday

2)  My ISP blocks port 25, and I have yet to see some way to specify a port in the mdadm.conf

Is there anyway to make the system use the PC Speaker to annoy the living hell out of people in the vicinity until the danger is past and test to make sure it works?  If not, is there some way to get past point number 2 listed above?

----------

## John R. Graham

Use a script run by cron (or, if software RAID will do so, launch a script from there). Use a sendmail clone (the minimal incarnation that's installed by default is ssmtp), which can be configured to use any port you want. For immediate notification, send mail to your cellphone provider's SMS portal. I use hardware RAID so my scripts won't be right for you but, if you'd like to see them as a template, I can post them.

- John

----------

## mp342

In mdadm.conf, you can use a script instead of mail notification :

PROGRAM /usr/sbin/handle-mdadm-events

----------

## Goverp

 *Bigun wrote:*   

> I have two software raids setup, and lately I have been becoming increasingly paranoid about data failure.
> 
> ...

 Do you mean you're worried about continuous availability, or about data loss?  It reads more like data loss.  In which case, remember RAID is not a backup system.  RAID can provide continuous availability by letting you replace broken hardware on-the-fly. But relying on RAID for backup is dangerous.  Apart from anything else, if some data is changed or erased by mistake, then RAID offers absolutely nothing that a single disk wouldn't.  If you suffer data failure, RAID just gives you continuously-available failed data  :Sad: 

If you're worried about data loss, use a backup solution.

Sorry if I've misunderstood what you're expecting from RAID.

----------

## Bigun

 *Goverp wrote:*   

>  *Bigun wrote:*   I have two software raids setup, and lately I have been becoming increasingly paranoid about data failure.
> 
> ... Do you mean you're worried about continuous availability, or about data loss?  It reads more like data loss.  In which case, remember RAID is not a backup system.  RAID can provide continuous availability by letting you replace broken hardware on-the-fly. But relying on RAID for backup is dangerous.  Apart from anything else, if some data is changed or erased by mistake, then RAID offers absolutely nothing that a single disk wouldn't.  If you suffer data failure, RAID just gives you continuously-available failed data 
> 
> If you're worried about data loss, use a backup solution.
> ...

 

I understand what you are saying, but RAID is the first step to preventing data loss, I plan on purchasing a backup unit soon, but lack the cash.

----------

